# trip to miami



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So kozlow we haven't gotten a report on what you and miami fishing babe caught down there?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

She now can tell what a real Bone Fish look's
like.   Kiss the Bone and FISH ON !!!!!

T<--->--<>Lines

Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

<in best Scarlett O'Hara voice> Why Mr. Kozlowski, I never knew you were one to kiss a fish and tell about it later? Do you do that to all the fish you catch? Heh. 

Perhaps I should come down to Florida sometime since the fishing seems to be so good.


----------

